# 'Feline Funnies' comic strip series



## NikGee (Nov 15, 2020)

Hello, everyone

I'm completely new to FA as I've opened an account to post my [non-kinky] comic strip series called "Feline Funnies". Here's a link to my page:









						Userpage of NikGee -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

I'm just an average guy who likes to draw comics during his spare time. I respect those with the same amount of respect they give m ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




I draw comics just for the passion of it; I already got a full time job so I have no need to make a living from this.

I've been drawing comics ever since I was back in elementary. My childhood comic series "Calvin & Hobbes" is what motivated me to draw them at such a young age.

Enjoy.


----------

